# Magnesium citrate long term



## Brittany1986 (Mar 8, 2017)

Am I able to take magnesium citrate long-term? I have taken everything from flax oil to coconut oil to castor oil (which is still not recommended long term as it is a lax) I take apple cider vinegar every single day. I take milk of magnesia about once a month but I need something that I can take on a regular basis for chronic constipation.I have multiple doctors take me that it's okay to take Miralax on a daily basis and I don't trust that for a minute. Thanks in advance. Ibs-C


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

magnesium citrate--the mineral supplement, not the fizzy mag cit that comes in bottles) --is safe to take every day as long as you don't have renal problems. if you take a lot of it, it's a good idea to get your magnesium levels checked periodically.

we have tons of magnesium threads on here.


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

If you take mag citrate in a supplement, I'd recommend finding a good one without a lot of fillers. Also what about Magnesium Oxide? A product like oxy cleanse is that. That worked wonders for me for years. Have you read the book by Carolyn Dean titled "The Magnesium Miracle?" A great read, I would highly recommend it. She goes into all the formulations and which ones work for C, as well as a wealth of little known info about magnesium, an essential mineral.


----------



## Rbnk68 (Jan 16, 2016)

I have taken Mag Glycinate, Mag citrate, Mag oxide * Mag aspartate, 1200-1600 mg total EVERY night at bedtime for almost six years.

I don't go if I don't take it, but as long as I do, first thing in the morning i go a few times and I'm good for the day!

When I started taking Mag for constipation, I probably took 800 mg max, now I take more.

I've read malic acid helps with absorption of magnesium.

I take NOW and Solaray brands, 5 capsuls total every night.

OH, and I learned that Tablets don't work for me, and the powdered mag drink makes me naseaus.

Only the capsuls do the trick-they get past my stomach before getting to work, unlike the powdered mag.

Epsom salt baths are helpful too.

Hope that helps a little?

I've had gastro docs try meds, do all the tests, and tell me Miralax was the way to go-made me naseaus.

I had my mag blood level checked a month ago-fine.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

ive been using miralax pretty regularly and notice it helps...i also take time off from it and notice that my bowels still produce...i doubt the miralax is bad for us. It is a very light stimulant in my opinion. Sometimes I have to use it for 2-3 days before i get relief. Its not like a dulcolax which produces a bowel in minutes. My doctor said its okay to take miralax daily but do not take dulcolax more than once very 7 - 10 days. Why are you so skeptical of miralax???


----------



## sara1991 (May 13, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone can help me out with this - I've been taking 750-1000 mg of MAg Citrate daily and recently noticed blurred vision (with a lazy eye sort of), headaches& a stiff neck. Is this a common side effect of high doses? Appreciate if someone can help me out here


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi sara

i've never heard about any of those problems being a side effect of high doses of magnesium. i took 750 mg of mag citrate for many years without side effects but that's me.

i would definitely see a doctor about the blurred vision problems/ lazy eye.

and like i said earlier, it's a good idea to get your mag levels checked periodically to make sure they are ok.

good luck with everything.


----------



## sara1991 (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for your reply, Annie. I'll definitely get that checked out then, was starting to suspect some serious things & would hate it if the mag citrate was causing this since it's working (for now)..


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad mag citrate is working for you and yes, hopefully the doc can figure out what's going on with the vision problems and everything.

i have migraines. they can cause a stiff neck and blurred vision...

good luck. keep us posted.


----------



## Hartigan (Jun 28, 2017)

sara1991 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Annie. I'll definitely get that checked out then, was starting to suspect some serious things & would hate it if the mag citrate was causing this since it's working (for now)..


Miralax (Movicol) is a very good & widely regarded as safe OTC osmotic laxative if needed.


----------

